# Toro S-140



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And it's priced reasonably....If it weren't for a 50 mile round trip, and another scornful look....

toro snow blower


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> And it's priced reasonably....If it weren't for a 50 mile round trip, and another scornful look....
> 
> toro snow blower


if you need one that small you want a powerlite


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - I wouldn't mess around with the old S series anymore. Much better ones after those for same $. CCR's or Power Clears are nice inexpensive ones also.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

All valid points, but down here snowblower listings aren't frequent, and when they do come up, the prices are crazy.


----------

